
Pubsub on IPFS - Jtsummers
https://ipfs.io/blog/25-pubsub/
======
Jtsummers
I ended up on this page after reading this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409187)

There are some parallels here in the work, it would be interesting to see an
SSB styled application built on top of IPFS.

